# Elevation Training Mask



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Elevation Training Mask

And no, it's not a fetish item.










Basically, it simulates altitude training within the mask. We've all heard of fighters going up to Big Bear for their camps but now, you can do it in the comfort of your own gym.

It would be interesting to see some Elevation Training Mask reviews out there very soon. I also believe Sean Sherk helped develop this thing.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

how much is it?


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

$85


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Shop training / Scaring customers :thumb


----------



## Tribulus (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol that looks crazy, might have to get one


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

How much did that thing cost you guys Marc?


----------

